# Do CPD and Chili Rasbora jump?



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried to cut a polycarbonate sheet to make a cover for my tank. Since I don't have any tools and I don't know anybody who does DIY, I bought a plastic cutting tool (basically a cutter). A hardware store employee told me., "It's easy to cut. Just slice three times and done". 


Oh my god. That stuff is so difficult to cut!!!! I had to slice FIVE HUNDRED times to cut for one side which was only 10 inches...literally!! Then I tried to cut the longer side and gave up. It was impossible to cut. Some electrical tools must be needed. I was so upset and didn't want to continue that I already dumped the sheet. Even if I could cut that side, it would be impossible to cut off some parts for filter and LED legs. 


I'm going to keep my tank cover-less.


So, here is my question.
Do CPD and Chili Rasbora jump? There are the nano fish I would like to get. I love to fill the tank up to the top, but I'm going to lower the water line. 


I wasted $22 for the sheet :frown2: I'm going to return the useless cutter.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure about them jumping but lowering the water line is always a good thing to try.

How thick was the sheet? Sometimes a good pair of scissors will work. Just have to take your time.

Sorry you had to abandon your project. Might be worth checking to see if Lowe's or The Home Depot, or whatever is in your area, if they have a few cutting service if you purchase from them. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you for the reply! :smile2:

It was 3mm. It's so tough. Only an industrial electric scissors (if there is any) could work. I couldn't even break it even when it was "almost" cut. Oh my god. That stuff is a nightmare... We all try and learn. 

I went to OSH hardware that is close to me. The guy told me they could cut but only two straight sides, so I still had to cut off the filter and LED leg parts. I went to Lowe's also. They only had polycarbonate sheets in much bigger sizes. I'm pretty sure that Home Depot and Lowe's also cut only two straight sides. 

I searched online. It seems they won't jump unless they are startled or water parameters get weird. Since I'm only going to have CPDs and Chili Rasboras (+ maybe one Dario Dario and /or one or two shrimp), they should be OK, I hope! One positive side is my tank looks better without a cover :laugh:


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Something that thick would best be cut with a jig saw or band saw. Even tin snips would be hard to cut that thick

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have neither of them nor know someone who has them


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

At least you tried. Hopefully you can find what are your looking for

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I never thought polycarbonate sheets were so tough!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm going to keep my rimless without a cover. It looks better in this way anyway


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

if you don't want to lower the water level, i've seen some people use the flexible-ish plastic stuff used for greenhouse roofs. they're shatter proof and generally clear, though have a bit of a wave to them so maybe not the prettiest thing, but i would think a pair of heavy duty scissors could cut through them.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I'm going to keep it without a cover. It's probably better because the LED has 6" risers. With a cover, plants might not be able to get enough light. But that you anyway


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

CPD and Rasbora don't jump. You can use craft mesh as a cover or buy a hinged glass canopy which is what I use. I leave the back plastic piece off so the back is open.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+3731+3781&pcatid=3781

I can't remember the size of your tank or the lights but if the current risers make the light too high you can buy shorter ones here. His customer service is impeccable. Another "friend." 

Han Aquatics - Search Results for "risers"


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

My tank is rimless, so I a glass canopy doesn't work :-( I'm going to keep it cover-less for now. 


My tank size is 17.75" x 9.5". 


If I have to get a shorter risers, I'll get from the same seller I got last ones from. He is also a really nice person/seller ;-)


There is one problem with HC's risers for me. I have to use the original attachments with his risers, which means my son can see the screws and would love to play with them. Screws and nails always grab his attention.


I found this sheet online. It's a 1mm thickness rigid PVC sheet with holes. It is easy to cut and perfect for my tank. Unfortunately, it is not sold in US... A17.75" x 12.5" sheet will cost about $24 if shipped to US. Hmm...


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

* correction*
The PVC sheet size is 17.75" x 23.5" (450mm x 600mm)


----------

